# Looking for a design online website



## pitt59 (Mar 17, 2010)

Am looking for a design online website. I signed up with live Designer suite but havent been able to get it going. Does anyone know and recommend another company?


----------



## colorondemand (Jan 21, 2007)

I am interested in that as well. The problem I have discovered in my search, is most of these kind of sites require some fair amount of initial set up, therefore $1000 - $3,000 in preliminary charges. Then there's a monthly fee that ranges from $150-$500/mo. 

Seems to me only one person will be making money in this scenario and it wouldn't be me.


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

I have found myself in the same situation as well. I am trying to start out and was really interested in allowing customers to do it themselves, in terms of design, but it is just not affordable at this stage of the game. I searched the web for hours and only came up with one solution...invest $3000 or start without that capability.

I even tried to contact a designer who had done this for another t-shirt company, figuring that he had gone through the process and would perhaps be a little less expensive. Needless to say he never returned any of my calls or emails so that avenue was a dead end.

Best of luck with your search and if you do find a low cost alternative then those of us out here would appreciate a post on it.


----------



## smileys-com-au (Dec 6, 2010)

do you have something in mind, like an existing site that i can cost from. i am willing to do a dummy website and go from there. smileys


----------



## RealIllusionsT (Nov 29, 2010)

Website Templates, Flash Templates, Web Templates great websites pre made just a few customazations needed and your up and running if you need a designer to customize for you let me know i have some great designers as well a, i my self do vector cutom graphic designs for $10 if anyones interested


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I've designed my own site for our apparel company, Grunt Style - This We'll Defend. Military, Army, Marines, Navy, Air Force, MMA, Combatives, shirts and apparel.. I've also made several others for friends and local business owners, otwgear.com, southgatecafe.com, ekofrendle.com, etc. If you're looking for something simple that looks professional, I could help you out.


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine was made with the website tonight that GoDaddy offers with the purchase of the domain name, you just need to edit a few things ad pictures etc...Hobotag


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Raw Design - That's actually a pretty good looking website for a template based shop. I'll bet it saved you quite a bit of money to.


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Daniel, as a matter of fact it did save me a lot of money, took me a few months to complete and still a work in progress but I am happy with the results.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I also like your shirt designs. Did you do them your self?


----------



## ArtGuru (Dec 7, 2010)

gruntstyle said:


> I've designed my own site for our apparel company, Grunt Style - This We'll Defend. Military, Army, Marines, Navy, Air Force, MMA, Combatives, shirts and apparel.. I've also made several others for friends and local business owners, otwgear.com, southgatecafe.com, ekofrendle.com, etc. If you're looking for something simple that looks professional, I could help you out.


This site looks Great. Well done. I was reading the blog you have on there from a soldier, and I gotta say it is moving to hear from our guys are going through on a day to day basis. We are lucky to have countrymen like that over there fighting for us. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

that dude is actually one of my friends who joined the Army while I was a Drill Sergeant. He wasn't a recruit in the company I was a drill sergeant at but I did stop by once to visit him, and he surprised me one day while we were at the same location. I made the mistake of screaming at him for some reason until I recognized him. I then pulled him aside and apologized. He thought it was funny. He's a great guy and I just them some free stuff. He's doing a great job and has a fantastic attitude about it all.


----------



## ArtGuru (Dec 7, 2010)

gruntstyle said:


> that dude is actually one of my friends who joined the Army while I was a Drill Sergeant. He wasn't a recruit in the company I was a drill sergeant at but I did stop by once to visit him, and he surprised me one day while we were at the same location. I made the mistake of screaming at him for some reason until I recognized him. I then pulled him aside and apologized. He thought it was funny. He's a great guy and I just them some free stuff. He's doing a great job and has a fantastic attitude about it all.


Great story and a great touch to your site.


----------

